# Epson Bringing a dtg to market??



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

I have heard from some credible sources that epson is in the process of making a dtg printer and or already have one??!! Anyone privy to any details of the printer? what model type? cmyk?w? different head? epson Ink? rumored to be in the 5k range?  I gotta see this printer... Inquiring minds wanna know!!


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

I've been unable to get on line for quite a while but I've heard ruymors that one is indeed on the works. A prototype or not, it is working. Hope someone "privy" to the details can shed some light. I'm sure there are lot's of curious cats dying to hear the good news.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

I was wondering when this post will be appear in TSF. What I know so far are below but cannot responsible on my post content.
1. They will demo to dealers this months in Chicago. I will have pictures soon after.
2. A3 format 13"x?? Engine. Such as 1800 between 3000 models.
3. Flat bed and very cheap. Ink will be very expensive.
4. Sublimation direct garment concept(?)
5. Very little possibility of using white ink. 
6. Service will be a nightmare.
7. No RIP usually less quality output.
8. Curing ink? My question too.
9. Knowing Epson they could change their mind at last moment.
10. Epson asked us sell Viper to them at few months back. I said sure we will. If AA did not sell to them somebody will, lol. Why they bought it? I don't know too. R&D?
All are IMHO and what I heard.

It will be wise to hold on your wallet until all bugs and hear end users opinions. Mimaki failed, this does not mean Epson will too but big tree falls fast and first.
Does any DTG mfg. should concern?  your call who should who should not.
I love this industry. Great Jungle. All animals are have a way to survive. Eat and eaten. 
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Second thoughts,
Some DTG mfgs might have possibility to make better than original Epson with service.
Ink chip will be crack in couple months by Chinese. They are master on this. Lol 
Love this jungle! Keep blood moving.
Cheers! Beers are on me always to all TSF members.


----------



## sunoracle (Jul 1, 2010)

Haha
if Epson develop CMYK garment printer, dtg mfgs may modify it to work with White ink. 
if Epson develop CMYK+W garment printer, dtg mfgs may make it using UV inks.
if Epson develop A3 garment printer, dtg mfgs will extend it to 1.5 meter.
if Epson develop something, dtg mfgs always stand on his shoulders, so it is always a good case for dtg mfgs...lol 
if Epson develop the 3D printer... what will happen? We will use them to self-duplication the printer... lol


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

allamerican said:


> I was wondering when this post will be appear in TSF. What I know so far are below but cannot responsible on my post content.
> 1. They will demo to dealers this months in Chicago. I will have pictures soon after.
> 2. A3 format 13"x?? Engine. Such as 1800 between 3000 models.
> 3. Flat bed and very cheap. Ink will be very expensive.
> ...


 
Peter,

will you be at the demo for the epson in chicago? let me know i would like to see this epson printer.. i will make time for this demo if your going to be there..


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

sunoracle said:


> Haha
> if Epson develop CMYK garment printer, dtg mfgs may modify it to work with White ink.
> if Epson develop CMYK+W garment printer, dtg mfgs may make it using UV inks.
> if Epson develop A3 garment printer, dtg mfgs will extend it to 1.5 meter.
> ...


dtg mfrs will have to try to outdo epson so they'll have something to sell to customers


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

got all the big guys here. maybe it's the cheap o matic on e-bay! have a nice day uncletee


----------



## BQChris (Aug 16, 2012)

I am skeptical about Epson getting into this market as it completely flips their business model on its head. Epson makes money on ink, not the machine. The DTG industry operates the exact opposite. They are not going to want to use DuPont inks. They will want to sell their own. Nothing has been heard about a Epson white ink.


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

Just wish Roland would make a DTG. As for Epson you had to wonder what took them so long and what will they do the competition that uses Epson heads?


----------



## BQChris (Aug 16, 2012)

Mabuzi said:


> Just wish Roland would make a DTG. As for Epson you had to wonder what took them so long and what will they do the competition that uses Epson heads?


Well, Roland utilizes the same technology as Epson. But, your thoughts reflect mine exactly. They could have jumped into the game a long time ago. Why haven't they?


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

BQChris said:


> They could have jumped into the game a long time ago. Why haven't they?


because it requires "Service" 

If it does happen, it will not include white ink and yes.. their own ink set and probably new chips(more secure? Dongle?) for larger volume.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

zoom_monster said:


> because it requires "Service"
> 
> If it does happen, it will not include white ink and yes.. their own ink set and probably new chips(more secure? Dongle?) for larger volume.


I think it is a cmyk sublimation type ink printer for printing polyester only? anyone confirm?


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

whats the point in that?? Sublimation is already good in sub paper and would be cheaper in the long run.


----------



## JohnL (Nov 23, 2010)

zoom_monster said:


> because it requires "Service"
> 
> If it does happen, it will not include white ink and yes.. their own ink set and probably new chips(more secure? Dongle?) for larger volume.


You are a very wise man


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

BQChris said:


> I am skeptical about Epson getting into this market as it completely flips their business model on its head. Epson makes money on ink, not the machine. The DTG industry operates the exact opposite. They are not going to want to use DuPont inks. They will want to sell their own. Nothing has been heard about a Epson white ink.


1) maybe they do make money specially on higher end models? 
2) maybe customers would use epson inks for warranty purposes?


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

I think the current dtg market/business model makes money on both machine and ink!


----------



## cavedave (Dec 5, 2006)

LOL, gota love all this speculation 

Best regards

-David


----------

